# The new infinity?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

I have heard that its the infinity version of the next skyline...

The new infinity has non of the distinguishing body lines or any other style of the skyline... anyone got the info on the new car? and what motor its got in it....?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes it is a Skyline but its not the GT-R that everyone loves so much. The R35 GTR is still in the drawing pages so we won't be seeing it for another few years.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

STARBUCKS said:


> *I have heard that its the infinity version of the next skyline...
> 
> The new infinity has non of the distinguishing body lines or any other style of the skyline... anyone got the info on the new car? and what motor its got in it....? *


Are you talking about New Infiniti G35/ G35 Coupe? G35 are sold as Nissan Skyline in Japan. Coupe is coming out anytime soon. We still need to wait a few more years for new GT-R.

*I like your name. I drink your coffee like Daily.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

my last name is coffey


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*All the gents...*

All the gents are correct.

The Infinity G35 is merely a Nissan Skyline, but the *family version*. The Nissan Skyline in Japan comes in a 4 door version... both the GT-R and the non-cracked out *family version*.

So, it is fair to say that the G35 is the new Skyline. Like they all mentioned, it will be another 2 years or so before the new R35 is out - and I bet that North American WON'T GET IT... WoW... what a surprise. Another car we will never see on our roads, unless you import it! *What a shock... ooohhh ahhhh*

Doesn't anyone notice that we always get the SHITTY VERSIONS or the SHITTY ENGINES of all Imports??? Grrrrr!

Well, not all the SHITTY VERSIONS... but still... no Skyline, no Evo (until next summer when the YUCKY FAMILY CAR Evo 7 is out), no WRX STi (until next summer), no TURBO ENGINES (CA18DET/SR20DET, etc...) ...Accck!

 That's it, I'M MOVING TO JAPAN... Anyone come'n with me? *Looks around*  Well, anyone??? 

Accck!

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

buy me an apartment or sumthin in japan and pay for my airfair and i'll go wit ja


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Japan...*

Why? Who needs to sleep? Remember that SLEEP is for the WEAK!!! But if you really have to... then I will let you crash in my Skyline! Hahahah!!!  

Seriously though, I would be the person who would by a Skyline and be broke-as-an-ass and would resort to sleeping in it *MmMmm BRIDE seats*... makes for cumfy *pull out*! 

In terms of airfare... well, let me win the lottery and your in bubba!

Hahaha!!!

Nice chat'n,
KaOz.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

*G35 Coupe*

The G35 Coupe is going to the 2+2 version of the 350Z. I place hope in nissan that we get the R35s even if its just a supercharged v6 because one can always to a jdm swap on it later. But I think that they will bring it over because they might be putting a blown(supercharged) v8 in it and a car with v8 thats not being driven in the US isn't a complet v8.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not too fond of the new g35 taillights


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, I am not fond of the new R35 conceptual sketches... however, they are not finalized... so really, I don't believe it until I see it - kinda deal!

The G35 tail lights are beautiful. They are clean and crisp. They provide enough BRIGHT RED LIGHT to SHUN the drivers trailing behind *duh, can anyone tell I am Nissan biased* ? 

But seriously, they are nice. Simple and clean. That is how I like things. You don't want *TRAFFIC LIGHTS* (a.k.a. Nissan Altima Tail Lights) on a wonderful car like the G35. You'll scare the ole people away! Hahaha!!! 

Take care all,
KaOz.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Did you guys read the Road and Track review of the G35 coupe yet . . . they loved it . . . handles better than the 350Z, yes better, despite being bigger and heavier.

I would see nothing whatsoever wrong with putting a mean front bar, pumped wheel arches, and a scary wing on that thing, along with twin turbos and ATTESA all wheel drive, and have that be the new GT-R. It would rock.

J


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

I would simply have no further argument StraightSix... I agree completely. 

Damn, now if I only had my OWN performance shop (unlike most of my friends... grrrr). 

I would get that G35 and do all and more of what you said... OMFG... that would be a dream come true!   

Lata,
KaOz.

P.S. Message me... I need to ask you something. (just a thought)


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

my graduation present is a car or to goto another counrt for a few weeks so yeah lets goto japan


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

StraightSix said:


> *Did you guys read the Road and Track review of the G35 coupe yet . . . they loved it . . . handles better than the 350Z, yes better, despite being bigger and heavier.
> 
> I would see nothing whatsoever wrong with putting a mean front bar, pumped wheel arches, and a scary wing on that thing, along with twin turbos and ATTESA all wheel drive, and have that be the new GT-R. It would rock.
> 
> J *



its only 200 lbs heavier i was told....


----------

